# how to build a temporary stud wall



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

How old are the filly and the stallion? Are there any dividers in the trailer at all or just a loose stock trailer? 

And regardless, Vicks is your friend! Put it in the stallions nostrils.


----------



## DeeKipp1636 (Feb 1, 2015)

It is a 3 horse gooseneck slant, we will be taking out only one divider and hoping to make something safe but sort of simple to attach onto the divider left in the trailer. The filly is 4 months old and the other horse is a mare "not" the mother. What I want basically is something sturdy enough to keep them seperated so that the filly cant get hurt by the other horse. The filly is going to have free range in the larger part and the adult horse will be in the divider. I don't want to take a chance with the filly getting caught up under the divider or in the other horses space. I was thinking of screwing 3/4' thick plywood to the divider that will go all the way to the ground but Im not sure how to secure it. I told my husband to take off the pads and find screw that will fit in the holes from divider but there would be no way that I can think if to secure it to the wall where the divider swings.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

If the filly is larger I wouldn't worry about it. I would be more concerned of a hoof getting caught in the gap of the plywood. I also would be loading the filly some before the trip. I am concerned of her age. I would not haul right when weaning. It will be stressful. She needs weaned prior so she isntbtryingbto get to her mother.


----------



## DeeKipp1636 (Feb 1, 2015)

She will be weaned, halter broke, and work with trailer loading several weeks prior to trailering. The breeder is taking her off of the dam at 4 months because she is very independent, larger and starting to deplete the mare.


----------



## DeeKipp1636 (Feb 1, 2015)

This mare we are hauling with her is "NOT" the mother...


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Since you've got a three horse slant, is the last stall (one nearest the back) larger (I know mine is but I've only got a two stall one)? If there is a saddle rack section by the last stall, can it be removed? It might work where you put the mare in the first stall, leave the middle stall empty and the foal free in the last stall.

From a structural point of view, the best way to stabilize the stud wall is to secure it both to the floor and to the divider panel. You likely would use L-shaped brackets for the floor and screws/nuts for the panel part. Would you want to drill holes in the floor of your trailer (and through your mats) though? And more importantly, unless you've got a horse useable emergency exit door, would you want to entrap your mare like that? Alternatively, if it didn't bother you to drill holes in the floor, you could use a chain bolt system (kind of looks like a typical barrel bolt but has a spring in it) that would let you open up the divider much more quickly but would cause more 'damage' to the floor and mats.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Ok, I misunderstood, I thought you were hauling a stallion with a young filly, not a mare and weaner. 

I would just let the foal be free in the back section of the trailer, she'll probably lay down most of the trip, I know mine do. I wouldn't attach anything hard like plywood to a divider, for fear she'll get caught in that. If she's weaned for several weeks, she probably won't bother the large mare at all.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

churumbeque said:


> If the filly is larger I wouldn't worry about it. *I would be more concerned of a hoof getting caught in the gap of the plywood. I also would be loading the filly some before the trip.* I am concerned of her age. I would not haul right when weaning. It will be stressful. She needs weaned prior so she isn't tryingbto get to her mother.


Unless the mare is in heat, I would load the stallion, first, mare second, then, the filly. The mare won't harm the filly, and you will have separated her from the stallion.
What if you have a trailer accident? You might doom all three, but you will probably lose the stallion trying to get him out. People drive around horse trailers (and everything else!) like frickin' idiots on a race track.
IF POSSIBLE, get somebody else to transport the stallion by himself, OR make two trips. The non maternal mare may give the filly some comfort, but the filly will freak if this is the first introduction to a trailer.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Corporal said:


> Unless the mare is in heat, I would load the stallion, first, mare second, then, the filly. The mare won't harm the filly, and you will have separated her from the stallion.
> What if you have a trailer accident? You might doom all three, but you will probably lose the stallion trying to get him out. People drive around horse trailers (and everything else!) like frickin' idiots on a race track.
> IF POSSIBLE, get somebody else to transport the stallion by himself, OR make two trips. The non maternal mare may give the filly some comfort, but the filly will freak if this is the first introduction to a trailer.


LOL your adding horses that aren't in the post.:cowboy:


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

My fear would be the foal getting under the divider. You can take piece of 3/4 inch plywood and use u bolts to attach it to the divider. All the way to 2-3 inches of the floor. That way you can still open the divider. Be sure to cover bolts with pads. This is something that can be left in place and if using treated should last awhile.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I did as mred stated. I have a sheet of plywood attached to the partition. It is about 1 inch off the floor so it will slide when the partition is opened. I attached it with aluminum metals screws. I use the front stall for storage for camping. I rarely put a horse in that stall. :cowboy:


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I have seen people use rubber mats screwed on to divider to create a stud wall.:wink:


----------



## DeeKipp1636 (Feb 1, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your input, we figured out what we are going to do. The mare will go into the first partition, it does have an emergency exit. We are removing the second partition and tack area so the baby can have free range. We did make a partition wall and is secure so the baby cannot get stuck underneath. I appreciate everyone's input.


----------



## DeeKipp1636 (Feb 1, 2015)

We did use 3/4 inch plywood cut low enough to the floor so she can't get caught and screwed it in. There is no stud involved in this trip.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Thread closed as it is a very old one


----------

